# Staying Positive Together Part 2 ~



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home, happy chatting ladies Cx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Girls

I've had a few days off work and haven't been able to post this week.  

Lexi, how's things my dear?  Sounded very good after your early test..fingers crossed.. did you have the BFP confirmed yesterday??

Pri, sounds like you had a wonderful birthday.  A very lucky girl   My DH keeps asking what I want to do for our 10th wedding anniversary which is the same week the twins are due.. somehow I don't think we'll be having a romantic break away... think we'll probably have our hands full!

Fiona, how's things?  You must be really close now.  So excited for you  

take care

K x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - I did my test on my OTD and I got a BFP... I just can't belive it but I don't feel I can get excited yet. I have a scan booked on the 26th April and also another IVIg on Monday afternoon... Still feel I have such a long way to go and feel so anxious...

I can't belive you are all nearly due now. It only seems like yesterday we were all cycling together...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lexi

CONGRATULATIONS! Hope the IVIG went OK this afternoon.  Are you on any other drugs or just IVIG?  I'll be thinking of you on 26th.. not long to wait.

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - CONGRATS honey !!!!!  I am sooooo pleased for you   for the 26th
Hope ur getting lots of rest and taking it easy..  You must still be in shock - isnt it the most amazing feeling ever?

K - How sweet - 10 yr anniversary when twins are due... Seems like u may have your hands full - but what a wonderful way to spend it anyway with your two beautiful bubbas
What is your due date - how many wks will u be, as they always estimate twins to arrive early dont they?

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you all for your messages. I am so scared and analysing every pain... I can't wait till next Thursday as I just want to know.... I am having an early scan due to my history of m/c & ectopic...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi, try not to worry, although easier said than done I know!  I too analysed every pain and it was usually constipation      Just keep thinking positive..

Hi Pri.  My 40 week due date is 27 June but they say to expect twins around 37-38 weeks, so 6th-13th June really.  I'm having scans every 2 weeks at the moment to check growth.  Both are doing fine and on the 50% line, estimated weight 2.5lbs which is good for twins at 29.5 weeks.  I don't have another scan until 2 May.  I'm finishing work on 16 May which will be 34 weeks.  When do you finish?

Fiona.. how are you

k x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Lexi - As K said try not to worry - we all did the same, Im sure everything will be fine at the scan then u can relax and enjoy the feeling of being pg  

K - Its good that they are doing regular scans and able to tell u about their weight - so exciting...
I'm finishing work on 11th May - I will be 35 weeks then 
Taking 3 wks holiday and then maternity leave starts 6th June
Cant wait - 3 weeks tomorrow  

Pri..x


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI Ladies

First of all CONGRATULATIONS Lexi.  I am absolutely delighted for you.  I so hoped it would work out this time for you.  You have been so brave and so supportive of all of us when at times it must have seemed so unfair that the three of us were pregnant and you were not.  I totally understand why you nervous but there is no reason why this should not work out for you.  WELL DONE.

And now for my news....I haven't been on line for a while as I  had a little boy last Wednesday the 11th April and was 7lb 8.  He is called Rex and needless to say is absolutely gorgeous.  He has lovely dark hair and big blue eyes and DH and I just can't stop staring at him, he is amazing.  He was a week early and unfortunately we had to stay in hospital for a week as he had an infection.  Now we are home and everything is going well. He sleeps lots and after a tricky start has totally got the hang of breast feeding.  I am sure this may be the calm before the storm, time will tell.    The whole struggle to get pregnant seems far away now, but there is no doubt that we feel very, very lucky.  I am on cloud nine.

I am glad to hear Pri and K are hail and hearty.  The birth was awful, but I shan't scare you with that story!  Suffice to say however awful it is it soon fades into insignificance once you get your hands on the baby!
Much love to all and thankyou for helping me get here without losing my marbles!  I shall await more news from you all
Fiona   xxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fiona - Congratualtions... What fantastic news.. I had tears in my eyes reading your news. I am so happy for you.. How exciting..... Please keep us informed on how Rex is doing....

Love

Lexi X


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Keeping everything crossed for you Lexi, hoping the scan shows one or two lovely heartbeats, sending sticky vibes   

Welcome to the world Rex, well done Fiona xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fiona  - CONGRATULATIONS honey - Rex sounds beautiful, I know u have your hands full but if u ever get a second please post a pic of him so we can see him too...  Im so happy for u hun and glad (despite the awful labour) your dreams have finally come true - Enjoy every second of it 

Lexi - How are u keeping hun?  Has it sunk in yet?  When's your first scan?

I had my friend over yesterday - she came to get my hospital bag ready as she is going away for a month and didnt want me to leave it too late..  Washed all of baby's clothes and blankets - was quite exciting actually - but scary seeing the bag !  Luckily I still have a few more things to get so its not completely packed which makes me feel a bit better (not as nervous/scared)

I had an appt with the midwife yesterday - I was asking her about these pains I was getting - they are definitely braxton hicks, but I get them so many times every day - she said I had an 'irratable uterus' whatever that means... Baby has also turned around again and is now breech again  

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri - How exciting packing your bag eh....

My scan is on Thursday and I am really scared... Been having bad back ache which I am told is from the progesterone...

Take Care

Lexi X


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lexi - Good luck for Thursday hun, look forward to hearing form u then
I had bad back pain in the first few weeks too - tyr not to worry..

Pri..xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG.. I haven't been on line for a few days and its all happened!!

Fiona... CONGRATULATIONS mum!!  Rex sounds lovely, you must be totally over the moon.  I am so pleased for you and DH.. love to all 3 of you.  It's reassuring to know that you soon forget the birth horror story!  I know you have your hands full but try and stay with us won't you.  We always said we'd have a meet up once we were all pregnant/ had babies... looks like we should try something for the Summer??   

Lexi, hope all goes well for you tomorrow.  I will definitely log on on Thursday waiting for your news.  Try not to worry about the aches and pains, you are probably noticing every little twinge at the moment.  

Pri, my goodness you're SOO organised.. or am I just so unorganised!!! I haven't got anything ready for the twins yet.. and as twins come early I'm expecting them in about 6 or 7 weeks! scary..  We've painted the nursery but not yet bought the bedding or furniture.  Neither have we bought prams or car seats.  I think I now know what I want so perhaps I'll get my act together in next week or so.  In fact the only thing we've bought is a few babygrows and vests... oh, and a pack of new born baby nappies (a crazy moment I think  ).  Haven't even thought about a hospital bag although I think that I'll sort that out this weekend!  Oh god, so much to think about!!  

I still have 2-3 weeks left in work as I'm trying to work as long as I can so I have the time afterwards.  I'm still full time but I'm working 1 or 2 days a week from home.
Twin 1 is head down but twin 2 turned last week to breech, but this is still OK for natural delivery.  I'm just so scared of section and then trying to look after twins and a 6 year old!

OK.. I'm now off to make lists of what I need to buy as I'm feeling totally unprepared   

K xx

PS and an extra   for Rex


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hey

Lexi - How did it go today hun?

Ktc - Lovely to hear from u - its all happening on here isnt it ?  Do you know where you're ordering your buggy and furniture etc from - some places take up to 4 weeks for delivery
I wanted to try and get most stuff done before I go on maternity leave so that I can enjoy my time off before the little one comes...  Still got a few bits left tho - had my delivery from Mothercare today with changing mat, nappy stacker and other nursery stuff  - all in Winnie the Pooh - so cute - cant wait to get the furniture now..  

Fiona - How are u both?

I went to see my litte nephew yesterday - got to cahnge him and feed him - then he threw up on me  
He is sooooo cute... Cant wiat to have my little one in my arms now - it feels like Ive been  forever

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls - I am afraid it is not good news for me... They found a sac but no yolk - the nurses even said that we couldn't eliminate an ectopic at this stage.
Anyway - we waited to see my consultant who then said it is far to early at this stage to make any conclusions. He wanted me to come back in 2 weeks but I said that is too long to wait and they agreed for me to go back next Friday.. I am devastated and haven't stoppped crying... My consultant said they were going to stop early scans as it some cases it causes unnessesary anxiety. Feel it is all over...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Lexi - I'm sure its just too early to detect a heartbeat - have heard this many times 
        
      
Keeping  for u hun


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi... just wanted to send you some     

K xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Wow its been quiet on here - I was feeling guilty for not being able to post

Well I have had a bit of a rough time - two weeks ago on Friday I started to get quite bad tightenings so called the hospital who advised me to go in for a check up - Was almost midnight... Anyway I went in and they put me on a monitor - to cut a long story short I was contracting every 8-10 mins and my cervix had opened to a 1cm which is very unusual if u havent had a baby before
Anyway they all panicked as they thought baby was on its way - unfortunately at my hospital they do not deliver before 34 weeks and I was only 32+3 so I got rushed by ambulance to Chelsea and Westminster Hospital... after being told at Epsom hospital that my baby only had a 20-25% chance of surviving    They sent a midwife in the ambulance (just in case) and wouldnt allow DH to follow - he quickly made his way there - bless him
Anyway was given steroid injection to help develop the baby's lungs and was put on a drip to slow down my labour - they were great at that hosp - the baby doc came and explained everything and said not to worry as no matter what our baby had a great chance..
Anyway after 3 nights on and off in the delivery suite (contracting every 5-10 mins one day, and every 2-3 mins the next day - still nothing)
Luckily this little one is still hanging in there and after 8 days in hospital they finally allowed me to go home on strict bed rest... They did want me to stay in until little one arrived  
Well we are still hanging in there and he def seems to be behaving now - still getting contractions but not as regular...
I bet after all this he'll probably be two weeks overdue    

So sorry for not being around much but have been thinking of u all - will try to post when I can

Love to u all
Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pri - Sorry you are having a roughtime.

I am also having a terrible time - I am going in for a laparoscopy tomorrow morning as they suspect an ectopic again... Nothing seen on scan but preg. levels are high and not dropping...  

Hope everyone else is OK...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lexi - So sorry to hear that - Good luck for tomorrow hun - my thoughts and prayers are with u 
          

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

All went as well as could be expected yesterday... Pleased to say that after all that that it wasn't an ectopic... They did an evacuation so at least now I have some closure and can try and get on with my life again. It has been a terrible month for us and glad it is all over. I am in alot of pain after the procedure but I think it is pain from the gas they pumped into me as I have alot of pain around my lungs and shoulders. They also did some damage to my throat from the anesthetic and I was coughing for a couple of hours after I came round and now mu muscles are hurting as a result of this... Taking it easy for a few days but hope to be back at work on Monday/Tuesday. I work in an office with just my DH so not so bad for me.... Thank you all again for thinking of me and your amazing support...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lexi hun... not really sure what to say.  I just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you. Take it easy for a while.. you are a strong lady and will come through this.  

Pri, sounds like you've had a scary few days.  Hope everything OK now.  I think you're about a week ahead of me so I'm guessing you're around 35.5 weeks now?  34 weeks is the milestone to hit (well that's what my cons said this week) so your bub should be fine now   Do you know if he's head down yet and are you trying for natural delivery?

I'm doing OK.  Finished work on Wednesday.. to be honest I think I should have finished a bit earlier!  From scan this week twin1 is still behaving and head down but twin2 still breech.  Anyhow, I've still opted to try natural delivery (cons is going to try and turn twin2 after twin1 is delivered) but I've agreed with cons to have epidural (apparently strongly recommended for twin delivery anyway!).

Fiona... hope you and Rex are all well.

take care all

K xx


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi girls
I have just  logged on after a few weeks offline and am  so dissappointed to hear Lexi's news.  I just don't know what to say, its so, so unfair.  I cannot imagine how gutted you must feel, you don't deseerve this.  As K says you are a very strong lady, and somewhere you will find the strength to keep on trying.  Rex is so wonderfull,I cannot imagine having any baby but him.  I keep thinking that if I hadn't gone through iui and infertility I would have a different baby , not him and i know you will feel the same about your baby someday too.

I desperatly hope things are progressing well for pri amd k.  I amthinking of you all
fiona xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sooooooo sorry for being away 4 ages... please please forgive me

Hope u are all doing well..

Well we had a gorgeous little boy last Thursday at 12.24pm weighing 7lbs 4oz...  (Can u believe I went a day over after having contractions for almost 8 weeks)
We named him Kai Milan Patel... Kai meaning 'Rejoice' and Milan meaning 'To bring together'
I know its no excuse but have just been making the most of our time with him since we came home.. I cant belive I am finally a mummy...
Labour was ok... 13 hours.. a good few stitches but all worth it...
He is a good content baby, lets just hope it lasts

Pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - So lovely to hear your fantastic news and thank you for thinking of us...

I am hoping to start a FET in August but will let you know my news...

Love

Lexi


----------



## FionaK (Dec 20, 2005)

HI girls
Just checking in to see how everyone is getting on.  Congratulations Pri.  I am sure you and Kai are getting on just great.  The first few weeks all passed in a bit of a blur for me but it certainly gets easier.  Rex is as cute as ever and rolled over for the first time today.  I never really understood how mothers could get so over excited about ever little landmark - untill now!  
how are you getting on Lexi, I do think about you.  When is you next FET?  

Any news from K yet.  I guess the twins must have been born by now.

much love to all Fiona xxxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Fiona - Lovely to hear from you... Really pleased Rex is doing so well...

I have started d/r for my FET and waiting for af to arrive next week.. Glad you have got in touch and will let you know how I get on...

How is everyone else ?

Lexi X


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Hope ur well

Lexi - how u getting on with the tx ?

pri..xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pri - lovely to hear from you.. I have just had a FET and a biochemical pregnancy. This was only confirmed yesterday..  So feeling sad at the moment.

Hope everyone else is well..

Lexi X


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to check on how everyone is as it has been a very long time. You will see from my ticker that I am 28w pregnant at long last. Would be lovely to catch up and let me know how you all are.

Lexi XXX


----------

